# Peter K. Gerlach has a non-profit website and youtube videos for self help



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

He gives his 30+ years of his clinical experience as a therapist to help people dealing with emotional issues and what causes them and ways to improve them.

http://www.youtube.com/user/gercacn?feature=watch

http://sfhelp.org/site/intro.htm

The site's kind of hard to navigate lol, I'm checking things out


----------



## Cotillion (Oct 23, 2012)

I've been grinding his stuff like a motherfucker for the past week. It takes a bit to get used to the site, but the material there is just invaluable.


----------



## Kyong15 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks very very useful.It is a very useful article.

Raspberry Cucumber Yogurt Smoothie


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

good stuff


----------

